# Pink Clover



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I put out a small plot of pink (some call it purple) clover this year. It was getting so I could not find it in the wild.:scratch Anyone else use pink clover in a herbal remedies or tea?

Clovers are a valuable survival food, as they are high in protein, widespread, and abundant. They are not easy to digest raw, but this can be easily fixed by juicing them or boiling them for 5-10 minutes. Dried flower heads and seedpods can also be ground up into a nutritious flour and mixed with other foods. Dried flower heads can also be steeped in hot water for a healthful, tasty tea.

Clover - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I didn't know it was edible. We have tons of it down here.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Red/Pink/Purple clover (Which ever you want to call it ) is great. Love the tea for a cold... (but over the last few years NOT easy to find)

Red Clover Tea
Pour 1 cup of boiling water over 2 Tbsp fresh or dried red clover herb. Let steep about 5 minutes, strain, and serve with honey

Red Clover Lemonade

•4 cups fresh Red Clover blossoms
•1 gallon water
•2 cups Red Clover honey
•1-1/2 cups fresh squeezed lemon juice
Gently simmer Clover blossoms in a covered pot for 10 minutes. Add honey, stirring until it dissolves. Cover and let steep and cool for several hours or overnight. Then add lemon juice and chill in the fridge

Just a few recipes ... 
Red Clover: Herb, Plant, Food : Morgan Botanicals


----------

